# QY Modifier



## brinktwins (Nov 15, 2017)

Can someone help me out by clarifying how to bill with QY modifier?  When we have an anesthesiologist and CRNA in the procedure, should we billing under both Physicians?
One line for Anesthesiologist: AA QY 
One line for CRNA: QY QS

Any help/advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bam0913 (Nov 29, 2017)

The QY modifier is a medical direction modifier and would only be appended to the Anesthesiologist's charges, the CRNA charges since they are being medically directed would get the QX modifier.  If you are saying there were two providers necessary due to extenuating circumstances where the CRNA is not being Medically directed then the QY does not apply.   Hope this helps!


----------

